# Top Ten Things to do in Tavistock - do you agree?



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2010)

a rich, meaty smell


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 3, 2010)

Tavistock is a lovely place.  But the OP is a SPAM.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 3, 2010)

I would ask is there anything _more_ than these 10 things to do in Tavistock? And listing each pub separately _doesn't count_.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 3, 2010)

I wonder if you can get a meal of spam spam spam and spam at the Market Cafe.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 3, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> a rich, meaty smell



Processed pork product, perchance?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 3, 2010)

What about..._adult services_? Are there any local swinging groups?


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 3, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I would ask is there anything _more_ than these 10 things to do in Tavistock? And listing each pub separately _doesn't count_.



Is feeding the ducks not enough for you????


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 3, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I would ask is there anything _more_ than these 10 things to do in Tavistock? And listing each pub separately _doesn't count_.



You can go to Crebers. That's nice. And there's a nice soap shop behind the pannier market. And the pasty shop opposite the church is ace. I'm not sure that there are 10 pubs in Tavy - not nice ones anyway.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 3, 2010)

The top thing to do in tavistock is leave.  At number two we have suicide.  Number three seems to be missing.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 3, 2010)

If it all gets too exciting, you could go and have a look at Lopwell dam, I spose.


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 3, 2010)

To be fair, I once bought an overpriced cheese in tavistock and it was almost edible, and the amount of tat you'd never want to buy in the market is also fairly impressive.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2010)

we are basically cynical cunts.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> What a lovely lovely forum I've joined



We are absolutely the warmest, cuddliest place on the net, especially when someone's first post is a link to another website asking for ideas on it's content. 

We are, however, nicer than mumsnet.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 3, 2010)

You realise you can go to markets, feed ducks, drink hot chocolate, have a laugh, support your local football team, buy some sweets and catch some live music pretty much anywhere in the country, don't you?

Tree surfing sounds a bit more interesting.  If you like trees.  And surfing I suppose.

Right down at number 10 you have the best thing about tavistock.  The fact it's next door to an amazing national park.  Letterboxing is great fun


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> We are absolutely the warmest, cuddliest place on the net, especially when someone's first post is a link to another website asking for ideas on it's content.
> 
> We are, however, nicer than mumsnet.



I was just trying to start a conversation - how very rude of me - apologies.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 3, 2010)

You did ask us if we agreed with you and you got some responses.

I'd say you're doing rather well.


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 3, 2010)

Plus, no one's posted an image of chopped pork and ham in a tin, so you're at least a few up on the average.


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> I was just trying to start a conversation - how very rude of me - apologies.



.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> So what do you class as exciting Dogbot?



Not much in Tavistock, to be honest. You'd probably need to drive to Plymouth.

Actually, scratch that. Bristol. 

As for the reaction, when your first couple of links are basically spamming your site, what do you expect??


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> **Queue* sarcastic answer* .........................



Cue


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2010)

I quite like Tavistock


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Cue



They might have a whole load of answers waiting in a line...


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 3, 2010)

What are the top ten things to do in princetown?

I have a burning desire to know.


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Not much in Tavistock, to be honest. You'd probably need to drive to Plymouth.
> 
> Actually, scratch that. Bristol.
> 
> As for the reaction, when your first couple of links are basically spamming your site, what do you expect??



As I said before - just trying to start a conversation. People have posted links all over this forum. Thats the beauty of the internet - information sharing. 

I could have copied and pasted the whole thing in, but that would have been a massive post and it's just easier to put a link.

No need for everyone to be so nasty!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2010)

the forum attracts a fuckload of spammers and people rocking up in the first post with 'hai guyz look at a link to what I did' is inevitably going to get called SPAM!

Chill ya beans. If you are a real person and not a spam-bot you shall be fine.


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> As I said before - just trying to start a conversation. People have posted links all over this forum. Thats the beauty of the internet - information sharing.



Yes, mostly not to their own sites, see. Generally on the internet, it's considered to be _pretty fucking rude_ to just turn up and start advertising, whether you couch it as "trying to start a conversation" or not. But thanks for the internet lesson...

You could also try checking out the site rules, which would have given you useful guidance in the matter.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2010)

Thing is, it looks exactly like spam. New user with no posts kicks off by promoting their own website. Unfortunately, genuine people just wanting to share things are in a very small minority


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> Guys it must actually be quite a strain to have to answer EVERY time with a sarcastic comment! Whilst it's hilarious, it must be quite a strain to keep up so why don't you break free? People will still think you're cool if you answer normally.



Ah, well a low sarcasm tolerance level won't get you far round here  There's plenty else besides though, have a rummage


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> Any guidence on offensive language in those site rules?


None what-so-cocking-ever


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> Any guidence on offensive language in those site rules?



Awww, bless. 



Crispy said:


> None what-so-cocking-ever



Better the first time...


----------



## zenie (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> Yeah that must be very annoying!
> 
> But why carry on with the shitty comments after they know I'm not a spammer?


 
So you're actually from Tavistock? 

I met someone from there once, well i say met, it was a random text message that went wrong, and then the guy kept texting me and then yeh, you get some strange ones from there ime.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> People will still think you're cool if you answer normally.



I won't. I despise normal answers.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Awww, bless.
> 
> 
> 
> Better the first time...


Just wanted some variety, you know?
Was going to push it further, but I have _some_ manners. Somewhere. Hang on, maybe in my other jacket.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> As I said before - just trying to start a conversation. People have posted links all over this forum. Thats the beauty of the internet - information sharing.
> 
> I could have copied and pasted the whole thing in, but that would have been a massive post and it's just easier to put a link.
> 
> No need for everyone to be so nasty!


But you were promoting your own site, no? 

Least that's how it looks, and that's the equivalent of charging into a busy pub and then shouting out a page of text you'd prepared earlier rather than starting a conversation.

If you want a chat about the wonders of Tavistock, feel free to keep on talking - but just leave out the plugs for your site and everyone will be happy.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2010)

On a Tavistock themed note, I'm glad it looks like they'll be reopening the railway. It used to have a lovely station once, too. In fact, it had several.

Look at that: lovely.







http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/new...-rail-line/article-887984-detail/article.html


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 3, 2010)

For me if it looks like SPAM sounds like SPAM, feels like SPAM, then it is SPAM.  Or it could be a duck.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2010)

Shame the route into town is all built on, so the new station will be on the outskirts


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

editor said:


> But you were promoting your own site, no?
> 
> Least that's how it looks, and that's the equivalent of charging into a busy pub and then shouting out a page of text you'd prepared earlier rather than starting a conversation.
> 
> If you want a chat about the wonders of Tavistock, feel free to keep on talking - but just leave out the plugs for your site and everyone will be happy.



If I'd just put 'visit this site', or hadn't gone on to explain the logic behind my post, then yes I can understand people being annoyed.

If you were to start a conversation about your holiday photos would it not be better that you had them there to show?

Really no offence intended.

Unfortunately it's true that people would rather argue on forums rather than be civil.

I hope that the offensive posts and langauge will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 3, 2010)

I shouldn't hold your breath.

Seriously, if you're _actually_ offended by that, you're not going to like these boards _at all_...


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2010)

I stayed in Tavistock for a wedding a few years ago, nice place, hotel was alright, liked it a lot more when they forgot to charge us for the second night


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> I hope that the offensive posts and langauge will be dealt with accordingly.



According to what?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> I hope that the offensive posts and langauge will be dealt with accordingly.



If you mean the swearing, then no. If you mean the criticisms of your post being a bit self-promoting for a 1st post, then no. We run a very, very loose ship round here


----------



## rioted (Mar 3, 2010)

Haven't they got a nice swimming/fun pool? The kids liked it, anyway.


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

Crispy said:


> If you mean the swearing, then no. If you mean the criticisms of your post being a bit self-promoting for a 1st post, then no. We run a very, very loose ship round here



Then why do you have a section in the rules saying that users can't be offensive? And can't use the word 'c**t'?


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> Then why do you have a section in the rules saying that users can't be offensive? And can't use the word 'c**t'?


After spamming the site you're now telling us how the rules work?


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> I hope that the offensive posts and langauge will be dealt with accordingly.


I find people abusing these forums to selfishly promote themselves extremely offensive. How should I deal with them?


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> No I'm telling you what your rules say you thick twat.
> 
> 1. I didn't spam your site - you may be reluctant to admit your previous mistake..... but please....let it go. It's embarrassing.
> 
> ...



There's no rule about not saying cunt, except in thread titles. Cunty cunt cunt cunt. CUUUUUUUNT.

See? no wrath


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

"Anyone pissing about, advertising, hassling, posting up disruptive content or personal info, or pedalling racist, homophobic, defamatory, sexist or similarly dodgy content can be expected to be booted off without appeal."

"Posts containing nothing more than links to websites or video files are not permitted. Please explain the nature and relevance of the linked content as a courtesy to users. Do not post up huge reams of cut and paste text, but make things easier for others by summarising the article and including a link to the unabridged version." - this is what I did.

"We're happy to host lively and robust debate but racists, bullies, sexist oafs, bigots and general all-round irritating arses are not welcome on these boards. *Over the top swearing*, endless personal attacks and needlessly disruptive conduct is not permitted and posters who continue such behaviour after being asked to stop will be banned. Threads that descend into personal insult-a-thons will be binned."


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2010)

jog on


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh please  Over the top swearing would be something like 10 pages of the word CUNT in 28 point pink comic sans. Anything less is just 'robust debate'

Seriously, read some other threads, get a feel for the place.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 3, 2010)

20 posts per page, or 40?


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

x


----------



## mauvais (Mar 4, 2010)

Besides I always thought Tavistock was that stuff you take for heartburn.


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 4, 2010)

I took a picture of a very badly designed cycle lane in *Tavistock* Place the other day. *Tavistock* Place is near *Tavistock* Square which is near Russell Square


----------



## mauvais (Mar 4, 2010)

No, you're thinking of Gaviscon Place.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 4, 2010)

Gaviscon - Demonstrating how fireman spunk can cure acid indigestion.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Gaviscon - Demonstrating how fireman spunk can cure acid indigestion.



it's a great line for our brave firemen to use


----------



## Idaho (Mar 4, 2010)

I quite like Tavistock. Pretty place.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 4, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> Ok. Not going to post on this thread anymore. Sorry if I've pissed anyone off.
> 
> Shame cos I was just getting into the whole swearing thing ..... and the sarcasm. Think I could have fitted in well



You should stick around.  I think you'll like it here


----------



## big eejit (Mar 4, 2010)

Coming next week... the Top 10 things to do in Taunton.

(Comes with a free binder)


----------



## sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> Then why do you have a section in the rules saying that users can't be offensive? And can't use the word 'c**t'?





DotCommunist said:


> There's no rule about not saying cunt, except in thread titles. Cunty cunt cunt cunt. CUUUUUUUNT.
> 
> See? no wrath



Thank fuck for that

I thought I'd been frivolously breaking a rule then with my excessive use of the word cunt

phew


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> No I'm telling you what your rules say you thick twat.
> 
> 1. I didn't spam your site - you may be reluctant to admit your previous mistake..... but please....let it go. It's embarrassing.


You most certainly did. You spammed a link for an article you wrote on a commercial site stuffed full of adverts. You stupid twat.  

Read and learn, stupid:


> *2. No advertising of any kind.* We are not interested in  hearing about your company/website/club/product/new song/gig/glowing  rave underpants. This is a non-profit, community discussion forum, not a  free advertising resource and offenders will be booted off.


Ifankyew.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 4, 2010)

I really wish someone would turn up advertising glowing rave underpants.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> I really wish someone would turn up advertising glowing rave underpants.


I have an pair of urban75 underpants. Well, not exactly urban75 underpants, but a designer used some of my NY photos from the site as a print for underpants. They looked well trendy too.

They didn't glow though, which is a shame.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 4, 2010)

editor said:


> I have an pair of urban75 underpants. Well, not exactly urban75 underpants, but a designer used some of my NY photos from the site as a print for underpants. They looked well trendy too.
> 
> They didn't glow though, which is a shame.








this really should be a photo feature 

p.s. where can you buy the pants


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 4, 2010)

Ads79 said:


> 1. I didn't spam your site



Fail.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 4, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> What are the top ten things to do in princetown?



About 25 years, usually.

You also have an exciting choice of breaking rocks, sewing mailbags, repairing fishing nets, anything the guards tell you to do, really. Oh, and there's a lovely view across Dartmoor. Which you're never going to see. Because there's a thirty-foot granite wall running round your accomodation and the staff seem reluctant to allow guests out for a walk or to see the sights.

On a happier note, Tavistock is a lovely little market town with great access to Dartmoor, isn't too far from Plymouth and has a very nice little library among other things.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 4, 2010)

editor said:


> On a Tavistock themed note, I'm glad it looks like they'll be reopening the railway. It used to have a lovely station once, too. In fact, it had several.
> 
> Look at that: lovely.
> 
> ...



Yep, the railway line is to be re-opened and the process of re-acquiring the land for the new line is already ongoing. Tavistock has been made the site of a sizeable new housing development and the re-opening of the Tavistock-Plymouth line is a part of that process.

I should be moving there some time this year (from Plymouth, I went to secondary school at Tavistock College) and the re-opening of the rail line will be a good thing for the town, IMHO.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll probably go there if they get a railway line, so thumbs up from me.


----------

